# Target Rolls Out 'Pay As You Go' Streaming Service



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Target Rolls Out 'Pay As You Go' Streaming Service*

Target's new streaming service, Target Ticket, just left it's closed beta and is now available to all. It's free to sign up, and you pay for only what you buy, rent, download or stream.

Now through February 22, 2014 new subs get 10 free downloads. (The free downloads are in SD and not everything in their catalog is available for the free offer.)

At first glance it seems some titles are a steal, while others are priced in line with competing services.

Some examples include: All six seasons of Breaking Bad are available. The third season of Downtown Abbey is only $15. There are many recent movie titles available, with prices ranging from $13 to $20.

Target Ticket Can Be Found Here


----------

